# How many cows per acre???



## ElectricVette

I bought some property last year and am trying to get ready for some cattle. I have about 8 acres of dedicated pasture land and another 4 acres I intend to plant with corn during spring and summer after the corn harvest I intend to plant winter grass. I will also have access to 15 round bays of hay and be able to purchase more if needed.

Actually I've already harvest one corn crop and planted the winter grass and will soon be finished with my fencing.

My question is this - How many cows do you think I can support on this set up?


----------



## ksfarmer

What type of pasture grass? Where are you located? Too many variables to give an answer. Kansas Flint Hills pasture figure 7 acres per cow/calf pair. Other parts of the country will vary greatly.


----------



## DaleK

Depends where you are and what kind of pasture you have. Some areas you can get a cow/acre or better, other places in North America can take 100 acres to keep a cow going.


----------



## ElectricVette

...I should know this by now.

I'm located in south west Alabama about 70 mi north of the Gulf. The pasture land is bahia grass. My plan would be to have the cows on the pasture from March - October.

I'll plant the corn in March and harvest during September. Plant my winter grass in late September for use from late October thru early March.

I've harvested close to 400 bushels of ear corn. I will either shell it or grind it for feed.

My brother and father both have land I can harvest hay from about 20 acres total.

Thanks,
EV


----------



## ksfarmer

That should help you get some answers, however, I don't have them. Here, I have to have hay for about 5+ months of winter feeding and my pasture will average 0ne cow and her calf for about 6 months grazing on 7 acres. All of this probably doesn't relate to your area at all. Hopefully someone closer to your area will have advice for you. If not, you might check with your local ag extension office.


----------



## copperhead46

I would think that with that kind of grass, you should be able to run a cow/calf on one and a half acres. I know we can do that here in NE Oklahoma if we have good bermuda grass. It's a real plus, being able to bale your own hay.
P.J.


----------

